# rbp swimming sideways??



## silude (Mar 20, 2006)

i have one Red bellie about 4" and now i noticed he is swimming sideways/slanted and he has a silver mark about half an inch below his top fin. its silver colored. what could that be???


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

4p1o said:


> i have one Red bellie about 4" and now i noticed he is swimming sideways/slanted and he has a silver mark about half an inch below his top fin. its silver colored. what could that be???


...better start diggin up the burial plot...and choose a headstone too


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Its a conspiracy...*shifty eyes*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

why'd you just quote yourself?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Reta_The_Fish said:


> why'd you just quote yourself?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

4p1o said:


> i have one Red bellie about 4" and now i noticed he is swimming sideways/slanted and he has a silver mark about half an inch below his top fin. its silver colored. what could that be???


water params?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll be at the funeral.
gonna have any crab cakes?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Impossible to tell from your description.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Can help you out better if you can take some pics and list the following--

*Water conditions - PH, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Hardness.

*descriptions - be as detailed as possible, how long it has been like that, how big, where, how is it behaving, what is in the tank with it, and as much as you can think of - their is no such thing as too much information.

*changes within the tank - new tank mates, anything else new?

*recent history - any other illness/problems in the tank?

*age - of the fish and the fish tank

*how long have you had the fish?, is it a new fish?

but like Jerry said, it really hard to tell---


----------

